# Agenda 21 & ICC Code adoptions



## Codegeek (Apr 15, 2013)

Is anyone having problems getting their governing body to adopt codes where the Agenda 21 folks are showing up saying the adoption of building codes are taking away people's rights?

Apparently, there are groups out there that are trying to say that ICC is part of Agenda 21, which is associated with the UN, and are making successful efforts to not get new codes adopted.

Just curious if anyone has run into this.


----------



## conarb (Apr 15, 2013)

Kansas has a bill in the legislature to block it, here in the California Bay Area it is causing council meetings to go into the wee hours of the morning with citizens fighting low income people being housed in their towns, a current example is Danville, but the same scenario is being played out in all of our wealthier communities, many being sued serially by affordable housing activist groups using California's affordable housing law, it is being administered here by One Bay Area supported by federal grant monies, Agenda 21 was signed by Bush I as an executive order, as such a future President could rescind it by executive order.



			
				Contra Costa Times said:
			
		

> But there really is an  Agenda 21. And the Bay Area Alliance for Sustainable Communities --  including ABAG as one of its members -- noted in its 1997 "Compact for a  Sustainable Bay Area" that BAASC "operates within an international  context," and pointed to the "Earth Charter Initiative," an "outgrowth"  of the 1992 Rio Earth Summit (which generated Agenda 21), as a major  inspiration.  For genuine bay-at-the-moon lunacy, read up on the  "Earth Charter." Devised in 1994 by socialists and watermelon  environmentalists (green outside, red inside) Maurice Strong and Mikhail  Gorbachev, the document now occupies its very own "Ark of Hope,"  complete with "unicorn horn" carrying poles "to render evil ineffective"  (http://ark ofhope.org).
> 
> In a  Feb. 27 community meeting sponsored by Friends of Danville, Save Open  Space, and Danville Town Hall -- and in an Orinda meeting on March 13 --  Marin County affordable housing activist and environmentalist Bob  Silvestri spoke about findings in his book, "Best Laid Plans." He  condemned ABAG's "affordable housing" mandates as devastatingly  counterproductive to the announced objective of environmental  sustainability.
> 
> Danville officials claim that low-income housing  likely won't be built, even if the 9.6 acres at issue are rezoned to  include that purpose. I've answered that subsidies will follow the  set-asides, and that it's a strange housing plan indeed when its best  feature is that the structures involved supposedly won't be built.¹


¹ ABAG's 'affordable housing' dance in Danville - ContraCostaTimes.com


----------



## Mark K (Apr 16, 2013)

Anybody who has looked at how the IBC and similar documents get created would be hard pressed to connect them with an international conspiracy.  The code development process is homegrown and is if anything overly influenced by business and industry trade groups.

I suspect that the individuals ranting about Agenda 21 also want us to get out of the UN.  Shortly I expect them to be against clean water regulations since some UN group has identified the lack of clean water as a health problem. Ultimately they will be against food because the UN is concerned about world hunger.

Having come of age in the 60s and 70s I have always appreciated a good conspiracy.  The problem is that some individuals don't know what to take seriously.


----------



## jpranch (Apr 16, 2013)

I have seen some articles from across the country talking about this. I do not know which are the biggest dumb a****? The people who spout this crap, the reporters who do not do their homework and print this crap, or the "decision Makers" who buy into this crap. Most of you know me and know that I currently sit on the ICC board of directors. So here it is from the source: The ICC is not associated with the U.N. But I'm sure that I'm preaching to the choir here.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Apr 16, 2013)

jpranch said:
			
		

> The ICC is not associated with the U.N. But I'm sure that I'm preaching to the choir here.


JP Are you sure?      I mean it is on the :wstupid internet

This section covers the many aspects of the UN – ICC relationship

UN and the ICC


----------



## jpranch (Apr 16, 2013)

Laughing my A** off! Thanks, I needed a good laugh this morning!


----------



## conarb (Apr 17, 2013)

Well Jim, now that you are on the Board of the ICC what are you going to do about getting rid of the agenda of Agenda 21, such as the Green and Energy codes?  Why did the ICC move into a green building in Washington at several times the rent of a regular building?  What does green and saving energy have to do with protecting the health and safety of the public?  Sustainability is the hallmark of both Agenda 21 and the green and energy codes, what do they have to do with health and safety?  Do you really want to be the "Green Police" parodied in the





?Sustainability is Agenda 21, I want to throw up when I hear or read that word, here is the Agenda 21  Manifesto read it, and here is the United Nations The Brundtland Report  To the extent that the ICC is a tool to implement these United Nations programs it should be stopped, Communitarianism is Communism, redistribution of wealth is Communism.

So Jim, can you get the ICC out of Social Engineering?


----------



## jpranch (Apr 17, 2013)

Dan, con. Why don't you ask the hard questions instead of the easy ones? Give me time to digest, say about 24 hours?


----------



## jar546 (Apr 17, 2013)

Is the ICC considering sanctions or an embargo against Agenda 21?  Will there be troops involved?  How many will be deployed?


----------



## tmurray (Apr 17, 2013)

conarb said:
			
		

> Well Jim, now that you are on the Board of the ICC what are you going to do about getting rid of the agenda of Agenda 21, such as the Green and Energy codes?  Why did the ICC move into a green building in Washington at several times the rent of a regular building?  What does green and saving energy have to do with protecting the health and safety of the public?  Sustainability is the hallmark of both Agenda 21 and the green and energy codes, what do they have to do with health and safety?  Do you really want to be the "Green Police" parodied in the


I can't tell if this is intended as sarcasm or serious.


----------



## mjesse (Apr 17, 2013)

tmurray said:
			
		

> I can't tell if this is intended as sarcasm or serious.


I think he's serious, but you can decide for yourself.

I think we would all agree that reducing our consumption of natural resources is a good thing. When some people see the parallels between Agenda 21, the U.S. Governments involvement with the green initiative, and the progressive measure of the IECC and IGCC, they become alarmed about the codification and mandates being set in motion.

What is the best way to reduce our consumption? Many see it as passing laws and funding green initiatives. The Federal Government gives money to States that adopt (mandate) progressive energy Codes. The ICC makes money by publishing Codes that governments will adopt. The great State of Illinois needs every dollar it can get, so it adopts every new IECC Code to receive federal cash, regardless of what is actually in the Code. In this case, it's not about what's good for the people of the State, it's about funding the broken political machine.

I personally don't see an ICC conspiracy, but the parallels do exist.

mj


----------

